# Thoughts on Glowing Eyes



## SindirisLeptailurus (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, I was thinking about LED eyes for my feline fursuit, but i'm pretty sure that and balaclava don't mix well. I've considered Glow-in-the-Dark Paint instead. I have never used it, nor do I know if it would even work. I would plan on using it on resin cast fursuit eyes with the 3d effect. That way I could save on space, and probably money.

In conclusion,
If anyone has any experience on this matter (being glow in the dark paint for eyes, or other methods for glowy eyes), please share your thoughts and ideas.

Thankee!


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 10, 2011)

I think Glow in the Dark eyes are a good idea than LEDs and there are some paints that have a glow that would last all night if it has enough time to absorb some light. I'm biased. :V


----------



## israfur (Oct 11, 2011)

I've always wondered how the suiters could see out of LED eyes. D:
I mean sure they look neat, but the visibility..
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4738752/


----------



## Clockwise (Oct 11, 2011)

That one you see through the tearducts actually.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 11, 2011)

israfur said:


> I've always wondered how the suiters could see out of LED eyes. D:
> I mean sure they look neat, but the visibility..
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4738752/


As much as I can gather on the topic without a first-person testimony: 
When well-made, the wearer generally sees only a light reflection off of any light-colored fur on the nose-area of the head itself, never any direct light from the eyes themselves, as they are usually embedded directly into the resin eyes themselves, which are well backed with paint and opaque material. Since the resin acts as something of a prism, none of the light should be directed directly into the tear-duct mesh.


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't know it might be cool on a suit designed around it, but if you stick glowy eyes on a random fursuit it'll probably look like tacky bullshit


----------

